# traveling in dec/jan from Sydney tot Faser Island



## RiesvandenBerg (10 mo ago)

Hello, we are planning a roadtrip from Sydney, byron Bay, Brisbane to Faser island in the period 20 december 2022 till 15 januari 2023. In the travelguides and websites ther are different advises about the climate (rainseason, to hot, floods). Our travelagent advise us not to do this part of australia in dec/jan. We are looking for other travellers who did the same traject in the same period for advise. 

Kind regards,
Ries van den Berg


----------

